# Morehampton clinic



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi ladies,have any of you any info on this clinic.I contacted them and I'm trying to decide between shipping sperm to a clinic here of a known donor as apposed to morehamptons unknown.Its 680 a cycle down south..Any feed back would be great.Thanks


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi G&T,
I have a friend who went there for Donor IUI and she was pretty disappointed with the set-up.  They do unmedicated cycles in the main which means you use an Ovulation Predictor Kit to see if you MIGHT be about to ovulate and then go in for IUI.  All seemed most inaccurate.  They don't do follicle tracking so you could be using the sperm when you have no follicles or are not ovulating. Apart from having the usual Day 3 & Day 21 blood tests done in advance of going in, they never suggested or did any tests on my friend.  In fact they did IUI on her once when she had 3 mature follicles (she knew this because she decided to do the tracking independently) - most other clinics would cancel the IUI because of risk of multiples.
I know of lots of others (from another discussion board) who went there and did many many IUIs with no meds or tracking.  They had no idea if they were actually ovulating at all or if an egg was being released.
I would suggest you contact Sims where they are more progressive and will prescribe meds and do tracking to ensure you are ready for IUI. 
Good luck.


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Thanks so much mersie,Id try anything at this point but 5 failed goes down there is one icsi treatment up here.A lady i had treatment at the same time tried morehampton maybe 3yrs ago and it was @£150 a cycle now its £680.a bit of a leap for an uncertainty.Back to the drawing board again.But these ovaries aren't getting any younger. Thanks again


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

Is there no fertility clinic near you that does IUI?
My friend could have done an IVF based on the amount she spent at M'hampton!!!
Wishing you all the best


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Yeah but the waiting list for donor sperm is infinate,well thats the impression i get from the clinic.They never give me a straight answer,I wish i was related to your euro millions man,,all those cycles payed for.what a dream lol thanks againxo


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

I know - wouldn't mind a small bit of that money myself!
Maybe you could consider coming down to Sims in Dundrum - if you were willing to travel to M'hampton?  They have a great reputation - I have personal experience having done an own egg IVF there (BFN) and found them very professional.  As far as I know the Donor Sperm is Danish.  My friend who went to M'hampton is single and initially she looked at Sims but they wouldn't treat her as a single woman - however they now seem to have changed their policy and this is no longer an issue.  Another clinic to consider would be Clane in Kildare although they would not be considered as progressive as Sims in their testing and meds.
HTH and good luck.


----------

